# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  «Բուքմեյքերական կետ» կոչվող քամիչը

## Adam

Ինչպես արդեն բոլորիդ հայտնի է Երևանում արդեն մոտ 6-7 տարի է գործում են այսպես կոչված «Բուքմեյքերական կետեր», որոնք մարդկանց՝ աղքատ, քաշում են դեպի իրենց, և ուտում են նրանց փողերը, հույս տալով, որ «կարող է հանկարծ «կպնի»»: Շատ ցավով եմ վերաբերվում այս թեմային, քանի որ հիմա դա դարձելա շատ մարդկանց սովորությունը: Նրանք խաղում են, և չեն համակերպվում, իրենց վերջին 1000 դրամի կորստի համար: 

Ընդհանրապես, խաղատները, բուքմեյքերական կետերը,  և այլն.. ուրիշ երկրներում ստեղծված են նրա համար, որ հարուստ մարդիկ, ունենալով հսկայական գումարներ, գան ու լիցքաթափվեն... կարևոր չէ կկրեն նրանք, թե կկրվեն: Իսկ մեզ մոտ հակառակն է......: Վերջին աղքատ պապիկը, որը իր վերջին 1000 դրամով պետք է գնար տուն, հաց պետք է գներ և թոռնիկի համար սնիկերս, նա տանում է և խաղադրույք է կատարում, հույս ունենալով, որ այդ 1000-ը կդառնա 10.000: Եվ ամենացավոտն այն է, որ չհաղթելով այդ նույն մարդը, ամեն օր գալիս է և իր 1000 դրամը գցում ջուրը: Ընդհանրապես այստեղի բուքմեյքերական կետերը ընդհանրապես շանս հասկացողությունը չեն տալիս մարդուն: Ուրիշ երկրներում, մարդը խաղադրույք է անում և այդ խաղադրույքը 60% իրեն է օգուտ իսկ 40% բուքմեյքերին: Խոսքս գործակիցների մասին է: Իսկ այստեղ, 90%-ը բուքմեյքերինն է իսկ 10%-ը նոր խաղացողինը: Սա մեծ հարց է և արժե դնել քննարկման ինձ թվում է:

Մի հատ ուշադրություն դարձրեք էսօրվա բուքմեյքերական կետերի շրջակայքը: Շատ հետաքրքիր բան է կատարվում: Ամեն մի բուքմեյքերական կետի հենց կողքը գտնվում է գրավատուն: Եվ դա ըստ իս չի կարող պատահականություն լինել: Դա նշանակում է, որ հենց կրվեցիր, տես գրավատունը, գնա ու ունեցածիցդ ինչ-որ բան գրավ դիր և արի նորից կրվելու: Շատ հետաքրքիր «քամելու լոգիկայա», որը ինձ թվումա շատերդ նկատած կլինեք: Մի խոսքով, շատ ցավալի փաստ է և ես չգիտեմ սա երբ կավարտվի:
Սպասում եմ կարծիքների...

----------

Jarre (02.12.2009)

----------


## Taurus

Էտ մարդուց ա գալիս, պետք է այնքան խելոք լնես որ խաղաս բուքմեյքերների սխալների վրա, քանի որ առաջին հայացքից թվացող հավանականության տեսությունը նրանց գործակիցներով չի աշխատում, ես խաղում եմ ու հիմանականում խաղադրույք կատարելով 2000 դրամ հաղթում եմ 4500-6000 դրամ, բայց ամեն խաղի վերաբերյալ մի քանի ժամ ինտեռնետում կարդում , հաշվարկում ու եզրակացություններ եմ անոում:
իսկ լոմբարդները ես նկատել եմ ու դու ճիշտ ես, հենց դրա համար էլ դրած են!

----------


## Djavaxhq

Համաձայն  եմ Taurus-ի  հետ, ես ել էի մի ժամանակ նման հաշվարկներով կարգին փողեր բռնում, բայց միշտ շահում է չխաղացողը, չնայած  խաղալը հիվանդություն է, ես օրինակ անտարբեր չեմ կարող անցնել կազինոնոների կողքով, ինչ լավ է որ սեղ բավականին հեռու են ինձանից,

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ուրիշ երկրներում, մարդը խաղադրույք է անում և այդ խաղադրույքը 60% իրեն է օգուտ իսկ 40% բուքմեյքերին: Խոսքս գործակիցների մասին է: Իսկ այստեղ, 90%-ը բուքմեյքերինն է իսկ 10%-ը նոր խաղացողինը: Սա մեծ հարց է և արժե դնել քննարկման ինձ թվում է:


ես տրամաբանությունդ չհասկացա, դու մտածումես որ գործակիցները տարբեր են?
ինչ կապ ունի ստեղ թե արտասահմանում,մեկա բուքմեյկերները միշտ էլ օգուտ են ունենում,չհաշավծ առտառոց դեպքերը, որոնք շատ քիչ են լինում
իսկ գործակիցների տարբերությունը չնչինա միշտ էլ լինում

----------


## PygmaliOn

խելքով խաղադրույք կատարեք ու սաղ լավ կլինի(ու չհարցնեք թե ոնց),  և խաղադրույք կատարելու ժամանակ օգտագործեք հատուկ ..զվարճանքների.. համար հատկացված փողերով...

----------


## Սամվել

Ո՞վ է ձեզ ստիպում գնալ խաղադրույք կատարել...ոչ ոք այնպես որ պետք չէ բողոքել ...Եթե բանականությունտ հերիքումէ մի գնա ...իմիջայլոց 18ից բարձր մարդկանց համարա որոնք ենթադրվումա որ ինքնուրույն պետք է կարողանան որոշումներ կայացնեն գնան թե չգնան  :Smile: 

Չնայած որ շատացելա էտի նշանակումա որ բանականությունները քչերի մոտ է բավարարում...

Ավելի լավա Ֆուտբոլիստների նկարներ լինեն փողոցում քան թե սիգարետների արաղների  :Tongue:  :LOL:

----------

Jarre (02.12.2009)

----------


## PygmaliOn

> Ո՞վ է ձեզ ստիպում գնալ խաղադրույք կատարել...ոչ ոք այնպես որ պետք չէ բողոքել ...Եթե բանականությունտ հերիքումէ մի գնա ...իմիջայլոց 18ից բարձր մարդկանց համարա որոնք ենթադրվումա որ ինքնուրույն պետք է կարողանան որոշումներ կայացնեն գնան թե չգնան 
> 
> Չնայած որ շատացելա էտի նշանակումա որ բանականությունները քչերի մոտ է բավարարում...
> 
> Ավելի լավա Ֆուտբոլիստների նկարներ լինեն փողոցում քան թե սիգարետների արաղների


ստորագրվում եմ :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Չգիտեմ ոնց իմ բախտը համարյա միշտ բերելա,եթե ընդհանուր հաշվենք ավելի շատ կրած եմ,քան կրված:Բայց էս 4-5 ամիսը հեռու եմ տենց բաներից,շուտվանից խաղադրույք չեմ կատարել:Իսկ էն,որ խփում են մինչև 18 տարեկանների մուտքը արգելվումա շատ տեղեր ձևական բնույթ ունի,սեփական փորձից կարամ ասեմ:

----------


## Սերխիո

Ես էլ ժամանակին շատ էի խաղում ,բայց էլի չէր գերազանցում 2000-ը ,իսկ հիմա վիվառոի քարտ եմ առնում ,ու տանից 50-200 դրամ  խաղադրույք անում ,համ հետաքրքիր ա , համ էլ ազարտ ես կոտրում :

Հավատացեք , հիմա ամեն ինչ դարձել ա <<Ղումրոցի >>,դրա համր էլ դժվար ա կրել ,ես իմ պրոֆեսոր հալով :Tongue:  , հազիվ եմ մի բան Ճիշտ գուշակում,մանավանդ թենիսը խայտառակություն ա :Angry2:

----------

